# UFC 160 - Junior Dos Santos X Mark Hunt



## Stickgrappler (May 30, 2013)

albeit late:







5 more animated GIFs I made from Rounds 1-2 here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/05/ufc-160-junior-dos-santos-x-mark-hunt.html









4 more animated GIF's I made from Round 3 here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/05/ufc-160-junior-dos-santos-x-mark-hunt_30.html


Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 30, 2013)

Interesting.  From the angle in your first clip it looks like the kick actually misses Hunt.  The other angles show that the back of the calf glances across the top of Hunt's head on its way over.  If that was the result of a glancing impact with the calf, I hate to think of what the kick would have done if it had landed flush on the jaw or temple.


----------



## Stickgrappler (May 30, 2013)

yeah, agree, think it fazed Hunt, but i think the KO was the punch when Hunt was down from the kick - where there was no give as Hunt's head was flat on mat - after the first punch, looks like he's out.


----------

